# Pets



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

I have four hamster, a guinea pig and a parakeet, in addition to my two bettas.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

2 cats, 2 dwarf hamsters, 1 horse, and then 12 bettas and some other fish


----------



## Lilalein (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a lot of fish and 4 dutch rabbits.


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a cat, a dog (german shepherd mixed with husky), A LOT of fish (which includes, but not limited to, 2 oscars and a betta - in separate tanks of course), and crickets!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

One male Siberian Husky, one female Betta, 20+ koi fishes back home  more dogs and Bettas to come in the future!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have 2 bettas, 5 ghost shrimp, 1 nerite snail, 7 otos, 11 guppy fry, a husband, and a child.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I love that the husband and child are like your pets haha!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I have 2 bettas (soon to be 3, just set up a 3.5 gallon, in the process of cycling it), 3 ghost shrimp, 2 mystery snails, 5 harlequin rasboras, 2 false bandit corys (getting two more when the shipment comes in), and two dogs. One of my dogs is a Yorkshire Terrier mixed with a Maltese, and the other is an American Pit Bull Terrier. I've included pictures, they're my handsome boys. ;-)


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Down to 10 fry. One is missing.


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

9 bettas, 1 pit bull, 1 husky, 1 appaloosa, 7 ball pythons and 1 carpet python


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Guppie luver said:


> 2 cats, 2 dwarf hamsters, 1 horse, and then 12 bettas and some other fish


So I also now have a rabbit, so one mini rex, and then I did unfortunately lose a dwarf hamster, so I only have one winter white dwarf hamster. And my horse is a Morgan


----------

